Ask HN: What audiobooks did you “read”? - noobie
======
1newmessage
Some of the lighter business books are great to listen to as audiobooks while
you are travelling - while walking through airports, waiting in line, on a
plane. If the book is too complex, then you are better off reading the book
yourself. Outliers, Rich Dad Poor Dad, The Lean Startup, How to win friends
and influence people.....

